# Texas guys help me out!



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Texas guys I have a question for ya. I may be going to work down around San Antonio area for a few weeks and was wondering if there is any good hunting in the area. What is the season for coyotes down there anyhow? I can pretty much go down there whenever I want, but they are asking for help right now so I thought I would ask you guys what you think. Are there a lot of coyotes around there? Fox? Cats? Let me know what you think. Thanks a ton if anyone responds!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Might post in the Texas are forum! Might get faster results. I believe there season is year round.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah Texas is year round, and I don't think you'll have to go far to find some yotes, you may have to ask permission though as about 95% of Texas is privately held.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You'll certainly be around all types of predators... gray fox, bobcat and coyote galore. Good luck getting access to a place to hunt though. Don is right, 95% private land (and they all want $$$), and the public land that does exist requires a special permit, and is for bird hunting only. I think only 2 places in the entire state allow coyote hunting and you gotta bring a shotgun loaded with bird shot.

It's a great state if you know people, otherwise it's a nightmare for hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And if you are going go now before summer heat and humidity set in.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Its already hot there I BET MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

South and West of San Antonio is prime predator country. There are lots of coyote, bobcat and tons of grey fox along with raccoons and ringtailed cats. Unless you know a big ranch owner the odds of hunting them are slim and none. Texas land is 99% private land and you have to pay to play. Most ranches are on the lease system or reserved for owners and their guests. The days of getting to hunt just by asking are mostly gone in this State. Due to the price of property taxes and liability the prices to lease land are not cheap. Many ranches get as much as $15.00 an acre for hunting rights. Other places charge by the hunt or by the day.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

This is Why I Started Buying Land instead of joining Hunting Clubs, they are too expensive around here and if I am gonna Spend that kind of money I want something tangible in return! Now I dont have to ask anyones permission to Hunt. I Hunt When, How and What I want to.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's one nice thing about AZ we have so much state and federal land that is accessible you can always find a place. Every so often someone will try to lock a gate because they hold a grazing lease to the property behind it, but that usually doesn't last. I don't think they have the right except under special circumstances.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I just happen to have a 30,000 acre ranch that I have access to near Manor so I think that I could keep busy for a while. Has anyone heard of Manor? Would it be a good area to hunt? I think it is south or east of San Antonio, guess I need to look it up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife said it's outside of Austin...... Chris ??


----------

